# Crazy colored ash bowl



## low_48 (Feb 8, 2007)

I should have put something in the photo for scale. This bowl is 15 1/2" diameter and 5" tall. I have a smaller bowl to make from what I took out with a coring tool. Took the blank off the butt end of a huge ash log. I thought the log looked interesting, but when I took the blank off it was YIPEEEEEEEE time. I had to take about an inch more off the diameter from what I wanted. It turned out to have a pretty bad inclusion on the rim. Still was able to make it a biggie. Who knows where this thing will sit in the house. On bowls this size I like to put a rim on it to resemble some of the large crockery.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, that is so, so, so gorgeous for lack of a better word.  Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 8, 2007)

Rich, if it doesn't fit in your house, I'm sure we can make room for it in ours!

(sorry about the goof-up with your name, Rich!)


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2007)

That is one beautiful chunk of ash, Rich. And I like the shape, it looks quite functional.[^]


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful bowl.


----------



## Dario (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome!  And huge too!

Won't have guessed it is ash if you haven't told us.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow Richard, that looks so freaking cool.  One day I have to give something like that a try.  Right now, I would mess something like that up big time.  Nice Job!!!!


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow! That is one good looking bowl.


----------



## Monty (Feb 9, 2007)

Great Bowl. Beautiful grain in the wood.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Rich, if it doesn't fit in your house, I'm sure we can make room for it in ours!
> 
> (sorry about the goof-up with your name, Rich!)



That's pretty good Jim, you go back a reread your previous posts for errors. Must have a little weekend fever waiting to get to some pen turning and reading the IAP too much[] No problem with the name, (I have been racking my brain trying to think of a guys name I say at Menards yesterday, I know I called him the wrong name).  I know I have racked my brain too much already and may have sprained it.[] Have a good weekend.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 9, 2007)

Rich,
Yowsa.  That's awesome.  Regarding Jim, he has to be meticulous, he's a lawyer.[:0]

All of my remarks in this post will hopefully be viewed as compliments.[]

Rob


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 9, 2007)

Beautiful work - it is really spectacular!


----------



## darbytee (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Rich, nice ash. Oh wait, that didn't sound quite right. Great looking bowl.


----------



## thewishman (Feb 9, 2007)

Fantastic! Nature sure is beautiful.

Chris


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW   []


----------



## kkwall (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice![8D]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 10, 2007)

When I grow up, that's the kind of bowls I want to make... about biggest I can do now is about 8-9 on the Jet.. Really like the wood.. nice color and finish.. great design.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys. That bowl made me feel really good when it was finished. I'm still nursing it in and out of a garbage bag letting it fully dry really slowly. I thought I might add one more photo to put it in scale. My little "Ginger" pup was quite the reluctant model(must have thought I was going to trim her nails or something[])but it matches her color pretty well. Oh yah, she tips the scales over 110 pounds so you get the idea.......Any one interested in bowl blanks? The log is over 3" in diameter and probably 10' long.


----------



## cozee (Feb 11, 2007)

I have got to start turning some bowls! That is awesome!!! Are you going to bring some displays down to the Gathering in March?


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW!!!!!<b></b>


----------



## whatwoodido (Feb 12, 2007)

The discoloration is the result of the Emerald Ash Borer.  As the bug kills the tree it discolors the wood somehow.

Drew


----------



## DocStram (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey Richard ... I think your pup just found herself a new feeding bowl.
If you're interested in a trade ..... I have some good size pecan bowl blanks. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 14, 2007)

Real nice work!


----------

